# Little Plumstead Hospital, April 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have visited this hospital on many occasions since 2009 and although access was gained to the clock tower and Beech house there was never access to the main hospital building. There are still many buildings on site that are derelict, but not accessible including the pool. Today was a lucky day and I finally got to see inside, although a little disappointing I was happy to finally see what was behind the boarding. Beautiful architecture greets you as you approach, inside it was very much bare and it was obvious it had been treated badly. Pipes have been stolen and a huge pile of radiators waiting for collection at the fire escape 

Little Plumstead Hospital Colony opened in 1930 within the grounds of an 18th century estate, the buildings in situ were utilised and additional buildings were added up to the 1970’s. In 1941 the hospital was approved as a “Complete Training school for Nurses for Mental Defectives”. Partial closure came in the 1990's with demolition of part of the site and construction of residential houses. Sleep studies have also been documented, using patients admitted to the hospital.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 22, 2014)

Good shots of the place! probably one of your best sets to date?  I made a quick visit here over the weekend, I was so expecting to see you


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 22, 2014)

Great report, great 3rd pic! Love this hospital, shame its so trashed. Found lots of needles laying around when I visited last year!


----------



## billygroat (Apr 22, 2014)

Spectacular building, super pics, thanks!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 22, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Good shots of the place! probably one of your best sets to date?  I made a quick visit here over the weekend, I was so expecting to see you



Thanks! 

I did wonder if we would bump into each other, I thought you may visit here!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 22, 2014)

Great architecture & photos.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 22, 2014)

Kezz44 said:


> Great report, great 3rd pic! Love this hospital, shame its so trashed. Found lots of needles laying around when I visited last year!




Thanks! 
When I visited Beech house a few years ago, it was full of drug paraphernalia and needles. 
It was quite worrying as people were obviously living there at the time. Luckily I have never bumped into any
one unsavoury!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow fantastic, I've been, but never got in (had a picnic on the lawn instead!) 
Beautiful shots, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 22, 2014)

great shots.this is just up the road from me.went in here myself..my dad used to work here in its better days.


----------



## Dani1978 (Apr 22, 2014)

Fab photos. OMG what has happened to the beautiful staircase! Thats made me so sad. I really love your last photo. Your braver than me I dare not cross the upstairs floors from the state of the downstairs ceilings!!!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 22, 2014)

Dani1978 said:


> Fab photos. OMG what has happened to the beautiful staircase! Thats made me so sad. I really love your last photo. Your braver than me I dare not cross the upstairs floors from the state of the downstairs ceilings!!!



Neither would you go in the cellar


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 22, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> Neither would you go in the cellar



I have never seen mould like it before. Quite frightening without the complete darkness to worry about too


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 22, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> I have never seen mould like it before. Quite frightening without the complete darkness to worry about too



it's an amazing site.and your so right.you were lucky to still get in.pitch black in places..and the cellar although small was like something out of a nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Dani1978 (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes this is true Mr Mikeymutt I got the willies!.....But I did go down the cellar on my second visit!!! HAHA. I took pictures of the freaky vein mould. It didn't look very healthy stuff to be hanging about around neither ]


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 22, 2014)

Great report and photos


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 23, 2014)

Stunning looking building. Sad that someone felt the need to wreck those stairs with the twirly spindles.


----------



## darbians (Apr 23, 2014)

Great stuff. Sadly that staircase has been trashed over the last two weeks I believe.


----------



## urban-ographer (Apr 29, 2014)

I was in there a month or so ago... a famous visit when the police arrived. 

Who are these people who find it worth while to smash stair cases/rails? 

Such a waste of a human life.


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 29, 2014)

What a beautiful building. Great pics!!


----------



## addictedmedia (May 3, 2014)

Wow great shots shame about the stair case as would fools would do something like that ? . I too was there about a month and bumped in to urban-ographer whilst with a fellow urbexer


----------



## Geordielad (May 4, 2014)

Great Pics


----------



## Oobermann (May 10, 2014)

Thought this place had long gone? Is it still standing then?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 10, 2014)

Oobermann said:


> Thought this place had long gone? Is it still standing then?




Yes it's still standing. The main Hall is not being demolished, it's being kept and used in the development of the site.


----------



## Oobermann (May 10, 2014)

Thanks  Should of done some more research really. I put some feeders out on Facebook about it and got told it had gone! Had a epic Urbexing session last night. Checked out RAF Coltishall and a few other places on the Norfolk coast. 

Going to Little Plumstead would of topped it off nicely!


----------

